Ask HN: How Often do you reformat your peronal computer? - dwrodri
======
necovek
I tend to run Ubuntu LTS in my systems, and only upgrade between them every
2-4 years to a next LTS or the one after (Ubuntu does Long Term Support
releases every 2 years and supports them for 5 years). I will reformat once in
a few upgrades, so on a scale of 6-10 years.

Now, I run a bunch of lxd containers for development, and they are a bit more
ephemeral and might get re-setup more frequently. This allows me to avoid
having a base system with dependencies for stuff I don't really need.

I sometimes also reformat when I introduce new disks or replace them with
bigger ones.

------
Ice_cream_suit
Once on installing the operating system.

I would only reformat again if changing to a different file system. Eg: XFS to
EXT4

Even that is not really necessary, since fstransform can convert file systems
in situ.

------
gaspoweredcat
i tend to redo my system at least every 6 months if not every 3

------
xthestreams
Whenever I want to sell it.

